# Game Thread: Magic @ Warriors (3/1)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Another freakin' late game. I'd really like to see Darko get more than 30 minutes tonight. I'd also like to see the refs not call two quick touch fouls on Dwight in the first 2 minutes of the game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah really late game...


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

NR 1 said:


> yeah really late game...


...crap.. i think the warriors come out with a win again


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I enjoy the late games because I'm usually always working until 10. This is a present for me


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

These late games are killing me...

This is random but does anyone else think Darko has a legit chance at getting a quadruple double one time in his career if he improves? lol


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Darko can definitely get a quadruple double. I can definitely see him getting many double digit block games. The hardest part would probably be rebounds.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

hill needs to straighten out his rotation, get darko more minutes and get howard more touches. 7:30 game here on the west coast, what's wrong with that.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

rainman said:


> hill needs to straighten out his rotation, get darko more minutes and get howard more touches. 7:30 game here on the west coast, what's wrong with that.


It's 10:30 for us. It doesn't end til 1.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> It's 10:30 for us. It doesn't end til 1.


i'll let you know how they make out. seriously does anyone think that brian hill is the right guy for the job there or is he keeping the seat warm for someone else.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

rainman said:


> i'll let you know how they make out. seriously does anyone think that brian hill is the right guy for the job there or is he keeping the seat warm for someone else.


Oh, I'm gonna watch it, I'm skipping my first two classes tomorrow so I can sleep til noon tomorrow.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

rainman said:


> i'll let you know how they make out. seriously does anyone think that brian hill is the right guy for the job there or is he keeping the seat warm for someone else.


..He's keeping it warm for stan van gundy


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Darko is an offensive rebound and putback machine.

7 minutes, 3-3 shooting, 6 points, 4 rebounds (3 offensive)


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Darko needs to play more minutes. I love how he always looks for Dwight, and can get Dwight good passes that no one else on the team can seem to do besides Arroyo.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Darko is looking GREAT. Lots of passing going around, rebounding and good defense. I'm pretty impressed.

Also, Ariza has only played 1 minute in a Magic uniform. Is he ever going to get some PT?


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Darko is looking GREAT. Lots of passing going around, rebounding and good defense. I'm pretty impressed.


Another basket and 3 boards and he'll have his first career double-double. Still a quarter to go, hope he gets it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight didn't even have a touch in the 4th quarter, ridiculous. Can't even beat the Warriors without Baron and a gimpy J-Rich.


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

Why god why isn't Darko and Arroyo getting more PT.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

BubblesinanIV said:


> Why god why isn't Darko and Arroyo getting more PT.


Darko played a ton in the 2nd half, was awesome, then was pulled for the final 5 minutes in favor of Pat Garrity? :curse:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

WHAT THE **** BRIAN HILL. Tony Battie didn't do **** this whole game, yet he's playing the last 5 minutes of the game?!?! ****ING WHORES.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

pat garrity is really fallen to the bottom of my list for magic players :curse: ..really nice game for darko


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So how long is it until Darko starts? I think he is clearly outplaying Battie, which makes it increasingly foolish to not have him out there for as many minutes as his lungs can handle.

Fun +/- numbers:
Darko: +13.5
Arroyo: +8.2
Grant: +4.3
Dwight: +4.3

Everybody else who has played since the trade is negative.

If it seems like Orlando plays much better when Darko is in the game.... it's because they do!

Start him.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It's obvious just watching the game that the team plays better when Darko is in.


----------

